# Only open if you are OLD and/or miss OG style bikes.



## lucha_mike (Nov 20, 2008)

I've been building a bike slowly. The foundation is a chinese frame I bought at a swap meet back in the early to mid 1990s when I first got into lowrider bikes. Probably one of the first Atzlan lowrider frames? Kinda debating putting this frame on the back burner even though the metal fab work is done. 

I like simple clean bikes.

That's what this build was going to be since the beginning, but now I am thinking to get more serious about it and basically build what I would've built as a teenager in the 90s if I had the resources/money.

Thinking about the handful of bikes that have really stood out in my mind over the years I started noticing they all had some similarities. I think this is the formula I would use.

Maybe it's just me but at least 2 of these seem to use short handlebars, like that off of a schwinn midget or junior. All have chrome or gold plated chain guards (2 have lettering on them). All use "bent" schwinn forks. All have minimal body mods, mainly just a front tank. Paint is simple too. All use short stingray style fenders. They all use the short schwinn crank and "lucky 7" schwinn sprocket, even on claim jumper (doesn't quite fit the chain guard right, but looks good). All have chrome seat pans, mirrors, and square headlights. None of them have plastic platform type schwinn pedals. 2 use stock schwinn wheels, the other early warren wongs. 

Do you remember any other "famous" bikes that have the same look? I think the "taking it back to the days" thread is the best thread on here.

I am thinking to take my current project, a 1969 stingray deluxe I have, and a schwinn midget I have and using the best parts off all of them to make one bike that captures this style. I am probably over thinking it, but I am feeling nostalgic. I think those of you that were there building bikes in the mid 90s or earlier are probably feeling the same way.


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yea I miss seeing those style bikes too. They should open a new class of bikes at LRM shows and call it "Traditional Class".


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Hmmmm Thinking about building one


----------



## lucha_mike (Nov 20, 2008)

Est.1979 said:


> Nice...


Ya... I just saw that one. Is it yours? Pretty much fits the style I am talking. I love seeing bikes built like that.


----------



## lucha_mike (Nov 20, 2008)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yea I miss seeing those style bikes too. They should open a new class of bikes at LRM shows and call it "Traditional Class".


Yup. That would be cool. 

Here is the china frame I had started. I was planning to swap the fork for a real bent fork, (this one is a schwinn krate reproduction fork from the 90s) put some schwinn fenders on it, better sissy bar, and do a better seat and grips. Not sure if I should just finish this or start over. 

This one has a slightly raked neck. Has a lot of schwinn parts on it. Warren Wong body count wheels. The pedals are atom pedals off a schwinn ss. The frame is bare metal still. Needs a little bondo and primer/paint.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Im building a simple daily but no mod's, has bent schwinn forks tho, its a 68 stingray, going with organic green candy, o.g 68 s 7 rims, head and crank cups,68 pea picker grips,68 white sparkle banana seat and old school ram horn handle bars. still adding to it and need to repair the seat clip on the bottem of the seat cause old owner broke it off some how.


----------



## lucha_mike (Nov 20, 2008)

Sounds cool. I thought about doing my bike green too. Maybe a lime green.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Claim Jumper 
Fields of Dreams
Twisted Osession
Gold Rush
Gangster Madness
Felix Bike
Body Count
Syco Schwinn
Baloos Jungle
Freaky Behavior 

Nice bikes with Schwinn parts.....just to name a few


----------



## lucha_mike (Nov 20, 2008)

This bike is exactly what I am talking about. Not sure who's it is? I am guessing he's on here though?

Simple front tank, short fenders, chrome chain guard, stock wheels, mirrors and a headlight. Fits right in with the other 3 bikes in my original post.

Man.... I need to do a bike like this.


----------



## lucha_mike (Nov 20, 2008)

claim jumper pic off facebook


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yea I miss seeing those style bikes too. They should open a new class of bikes at LRM shows and call it "Traditional Class".


That would be cool.. But no China parts or frame.. Then it wouldn't be a Traditional...


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

lucha_mike said:


> Ya... I just saw that one. Is it yours? Pretty much fits the style I am talking. I love seeing bikes built like that.


Yea...built for my son...Noah's Ark... Painted elspock, warren wong did the wheels, clown confusion did the upholstery, all original parts where rechromed...old school square twisted the sissy bar, and kickstand


----------



## lucha_mike (Nov 20, 2008)

Nicely done. I just realized I saved a pic of it off of facebook the other day. Hope we see more bikes built like this in the future. I hate bikes that look like the builder just kept attaching more and more crap on it until it's not rideable and doesn't even resemble a bike anymore.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Do any of u remember when u had a high sissy bar full of rockets n a gang of those rectangle mirrors up the handle bars and down the forks?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Here's a couple of my projects


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Order at: http://teespring.com/ClaimJumperLRB



Order at: [URL="http://teespring.com/ClaimJumperLBM"]http://teespring.com/ClaimJumperLRB
[/URL]
Buy a limited edition lowrider bicycle shirt. This is an exclusive shirt, designed by the one and only "Kiloz Oner of the Universal Zulu Nation." The bicycle feature on the shirt was the first bicycle ever to grace the cover of Lowrider Bicycle Magazine in Winter of 1993. Danny Galvez was the original owner and builder of the bicycle, until 1995 when the bicycle was sold to a clothing shop in Japan and never seen again. There are only 50 shirts available, so get yours today before we run out!!!
https://www.facebook.com/LowriderBicycleMagazine

Order at: [URL="http://teespring.com/ClaimJumperLBM"]http://teespring.com/ClaimJumperLRB








Order at: http://teespring.com/ClaimJumperLRB








Order at: http://teespring.com/ClaimJumperLRB[/URL]​


----------



## ChemSchwinn (Dec 28, 2011)

My 1969 OG stingray


----------



## ChemSchwinn (Dec 28, 2011)

My bikes
1963 1/2
1971 
1969 
Stingrays


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

ChemSchwinn said:


> My bikes
> 1963 1/2
> 1971
> 1969
> Stingrays


Dope


----------



## lucha_mike (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow, this thread is getting better and better. I like seeing all these old style bikes.


----------



## lucha_mike (Nov 20, 2008)

ChemSchwinn said:


> My bikes
> 1963 1/2
> 1971
> 1969
> Stingrays


Cool. I still have that magazine. I have a 69 deluxe stingray too.


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

ChemSchwinn said:


> My bikes
> 1963 1/2
> 1971
> 1969
> Stingrays


Clean, clean, clean


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yea I miss seeing those style bikes too. They should open a new class of bikes at LRM shows and call it "Traditional Class".


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Anyone building anymore old school bikes...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

This was my oldschool tribute I build a few years ago


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

MR.559 said:


> This was my oldschool tribute I build a few years ago



One of the best old school style builds.....


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> One of the best old school style builds.....


Thanks I just picked up a set of Az wongs might have to build another o.g style bike lol


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

O.g wongs


----------



## zikeone04 (Jun 18, 2014)

can anyone teach me how to make og forks?


----------



## lucha_mike (Nov 20, 2008)

MR.559 said:


> This was my oldschool tribute I build a few years ago


Ya, I've seen that one. It's gotta be one of my favorites not just lately but of all time. That thing is crazy. Has all the detail of the modern style bikes, but in a traditional style build.


----------



## lucha_mike (Nov 20, 2008)

MR.559 said:


> Thanks I just picked up a set of Az wongs might have to build another o.g style bike lol


I have a newer set he did, but I would love to have an original set from the 90s.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice....can't wait to see it.im going with 36 spoke on a couple of my bikes.sometimes less is more


----------



## ChemSchwinn (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm using 28 spoke wheels on most of my builds!!


----------



## ChemSchwinn (Dec 28, 2011)

ChemSchwinn said:


> I'm using 28 spoke wheels on most of my builds!!


Here's my 1977 Schwinn stingray project


----------



## ChemSchwinn (Dec 28, 2011)

ChemSchwinn said:


> I'm using 28 spoke wheels on most of my builds!!


Warren Wong's
Hottstuff did the upholstery 
OG bent fork 
Kandy/flake/leafing/Pinstriping 
Chrome/gold plating 
ALL Schwinn parts! NO china!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ChemSchwinn said:


> Here's my 1977 Schwinn stingray project


That's really nice bro.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

ChemSchwinn said:


> Warren Wong's
> Hottstuff did the upholstery
> OG bent fork
> Kandy/flake/leafing/Pinstriping
> ...


Loving the old school style..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

I like the use of schwinn exercise bike handlebars clean bike bro..


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

lucha_mike said:


> Ya, I've seen that one. It's gotta be one of my favorites not just lately but of all time. That thing is crazy. Has all the detail of the modern style bikes, but in a traditional style build.


Thanks. Yeah I still have my frame from back from when I was a kid (early 90s) might have to put something together lol


----------



## ChemSchwinn (Dec 28, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> I like the use of schwinn exercise bike handlebars clean bike bro..


Thank you! Not a lot of people notice that! Good eye! Yup there the Schwinn xr7 excercise bike handle bars.the grips are from a round a about and match perfect with the Kandy rootbeer brown.


----------



## lucha_mike (Nov 20, 2008)

I think the parts on my current lowrider project have outgrown the frame (1990s chinese frame). I am thinking about using of the parts and combining my red stingray to make one bike. Using the best of both to make one. What do you guys think? I don't feel like doing any metal work on the schwinn frame anytime soon though. I was trying to do an old style build, but the chinese frame is kinda killing it for me. I have had the frame for like 20 years though. It was my first lowrider bike frame.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

old school style i built this for my nephew


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Keep this topic going.....Schwinn parts and custom frames....doesn't get any better


----------



## ChemSchwinn (Dec 28, 2011)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Keep this topic going.....Schwinn parts and custom frames....doesn't get any better


Some more schwinns


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's the 68 i mentioned earlier, still collecting for it slowly but surely.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Anyone selling a set of og forks bent or stock hit me up


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> Anyone selling a set of og forks bent or stock hit me up


say wat gilly is at it again ..... sup bro


----------



## ChemSchwinn (Dec 28, 2011)

MR.559 said:


> Anyone selling a set of og forks bent or stock hit me up


I got some 20 inch repo Schwinn springer fork. You might need a steering tube & hardware.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yea I miss seeing those style bikes too. They should open a new class of bikes at LRM shows and call it "Traditional Class".


Torrez Empire is having a traditional class, i spoke to sam and he said that new age bikes will not compete Against traditional style bikes


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Here is my bike, started building it @16 finishe it at 18 and got my ohphoto shoot for lrm .20 years later i still have it.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

ChemSchwinn said:


> Some more schwinns


Nice bikes bro....I'm going to powdercoat my yellow 20" and chrome all the parts.also want to find an OG 26" fork and have it bent.


----------



## ChemSchwinn (Dec 28, 2011)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice bikes bro....I'm going to powdercoat my yellow 20" and chrome all the parts.also want to find an OG 26" fork and have it bent.


Thank you homie! They have some 24' Schwinn springer fork on ebay right now! Perfect for that OG bending.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

ChemSchwinn said:


> Thank you homie! They have some 24' Schwinn springer fork on ebay right now! Perfect for that OG bending.


Right on...thanks...I was thinking of using 26" pre war ones...I like the way the bars connect to the steering tube...


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

ChemSchwinn said:


> I got some 20 inch repo Schwinn springer fork. You might need a steering tube & hardware.


How much? Any pics?


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

MR.559 said:


>


Dope wheels...


----------



## zikeone04 (Jun 18, 2014)

ChemSchwinn said:


> Thank you homie! They have some 24' Schwinn springer fork on ebay right now! Perfect for that OG bending.


do you have pictures of 24' fork that bend in OG style?


----------



## Menace671 (May 3, 2012)

GRodriguez said:


> Clean, clean, clean


speaking of clean...... i have a few Top Frog & Supreme 73 pics here.


----------

